# YOUR PRAYERS COVETED!



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

My youngest daughter & her husband are expecting their first baby in June and she has had serious complications arise which is requiring her to be induced in the morning. The prognosis is not good and they are very emotional as are we. Please pray for her health & safety and her ability to recover quickly both physically & emotionally. My son & his wife just had their first baby last week end.....a healthy 9lb 5oz boy.....Quintin Michael (named after his great, great grandfather). Of course we are filled with great joy over his birth and think he is as cute as can be (will post a pic soon!) BUT this has made my daughters current situation even more difficult. The past week has been like an emotional roller coaster so I really appreciate your prayers!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear your news. I hope that things turn out ok for your family.


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

((((Oh Vicki)))) I'm so sorry! Prayers going out to your family.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Vicki, you know we are all praying for you and your family. I pray that you all find strength in each other.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Vicki, my thoughts and prayers are with your family.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh Vicki, you, your daughter and your entire family will be included in my prayers. Please keep us posted... :hug:


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Vickie, of course you have my prayers for a healthy outcome for both your daughter and the baby. What a bittersweet difficult time for your family with sorrow and worry amidst the joy of Quentin's arrival. 

Congratulations of the birth of your new grandson and best wishes and many prayers for tomorrow morning. May your whole family have strength and comfort to get through the difficult days ahead :hug:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Prayers coming for your daughter and family. What a scary thing - hopefully you will have a good outcome. Jan, I love your saying, "May your whole family have strength and comfort to get through the difficult days ahead." Amen.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Vicki,

I am thinking about you and your family during this time of worry and happiness. Praying everything will be just fine and you will be enjoying all your grandbabies.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Thinking of you Vicki. Best wishes.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Thinking of you and your daughter Vicki-- My prayers are with you both and your whole family.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Vicki, I will be praying. I hope all will go well. I had preeclampsia with my first son and also had to be induced right away. All is well now.

Peace,


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My thoughts are with you, your family, and the little one. Please keep us posted!

Amanda


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am sorry that you and your family are on this roller coaster. Add my prayers and emotional support to the mix. Congratulations on Quentin's birth.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Oh what they can do now....hard road but....mine was 10 weeks early and born - best friend had 2 that were 28 weeks or less- they are _FINE!!_


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Sending love and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Vicki, I am so sorry to hear about your daughter. I will be keeping you and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Lots of angels are watching over all of you. God bless you and your family.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I just LOVE all of you! Thank you so much for all your kind words and thoughts and prayers. It means so much to know that I have people everywhere who I really don't even know that care so much! I will keep you posted.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I will be keeping your daughter and the child in my prayers.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Wishing only the best for your family.....I will keep you all in my prayers. Congrats on the new grandson!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Our prayers are with you.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

My heart goes out to your daughter & husband (and you, too!!). I know this is going to be incredibly difficult. I wish I could fix it for you. This puts the thing I'm going through in perspective. Human life is soooo important!! I will pray for her and the baby. Miracles do happen.

Karen


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Vicky, 

I am thinking of you and your family at this difficult time. Modern medicine can do so much, please keep us posted.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Vicky- You can be sure that we will keep you, your daughter, and her child in our thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Oh Vicki I will pray for you and your daughter and her husband.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, my, Vicki, I am so sorry your family is going through this challenging time of great joy, followed by apprehension and pain, simultaneously. Your daughter and her health and safety are in my prayers. Please keep us updated.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Vicki, prayers to your entire family tomorrow with your daughter and her baby. I'm wishing for a miracle.

Congratulations on your new Grandson! Hugs and kisses to you all.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Our thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family Vicki


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

oh Vicki! Count me in I'll certainly be thinking and praying for her!

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Vicki - I just saw this thread and am so sorry to hear that news!!

Our prayers are with you and your daughter and the Baby! I believe in miracles!! Hope today give you one!

Congrats on your othe grandson - love the name.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Vicki,
I had a terrible last pregnancy where they ended up taking Robbie at 29 weeks. He was 2lbs.9oz. Your daughter's baby sounds much earlier....They can do alot,but I would be dishonest if I didn't tell you that my specialist in this area told me I had to make it to at least 26 weeks or they could not save the baby. I was sent home bleeding like crazy actually being told he would die in intero.....I made it. I was 23 weeks then. I made it to 29 weeks and I have him today.Though he has issues,he was born and survived--and we were told he truely was a miracle-tested all normal at that time.I would be the first one to tell you------Vicki,sometimes the experts are WRONG.Please tell your daughter we are all out here praying for her and her tiny one.....:angel::hug::angel:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Vicki, I join the others in sending prayers your way during this stressful time. I hope everything turns out well for your daughter, her husband and their baby.

Congratulations on your new grandson.


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Vicki,
Our prayers are added to everyone elses. We will hope that the whole family can be strong and if it is not meant to be lets hope that another bundle of joy will be in your daughters near future. Our neighbors daughter had to be actually aborted or she would die but she was again pregnant within a very short time and has a wonderful healthy baby girl. I hope all works out well for your family and Congratulations on the new grandson.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Vicki, my original reply didn't take, but I've been thinking of your family all morning. It is a rough day for sure, but I am praying for peace and healing no matter the outcome. {{{Hugs}}} to you.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

My prayers can be added to those being said for your daughter and the precious little one. Hugs to you, Vicki! :hug:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. I've lit a candle for your daughter today and will keep it burning all day with positive energy being sent your way.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Vicki,

You are such a sweetheart! I always enjoy reading your posts and it has been a pleasure getting to know you on the forum. I will say a special prayer for yourself, your daughter, and her unborn child.

Big Hugs!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Vicki, thinking of you and praying for your family today...


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Vicki, sometimes we just have to put everything in God's hands and know that he will do what is best. It may not seem so at the time but He never gives us more than we can bear. Please keep us posted on your daughter & her baby and Congratulations on your new grandson.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Vicki, just to let you know that I am thinking of you and your family and sending prayers your way.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Just checking for any news.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Me too.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Me too!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Vicki,

I don't know how I missed this thread, but my prayers are definitely with you, your daughter and the whole family. I'm hoping for a miracle for her and her baby. I'll be checking in all day to hear from you.

Congratulations on your grandson.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Vicki, hope all went 'well' given the circumstances.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Vicki,

Just checking.


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Vicki, I just caught this thread. I hope all is well. We are praying for strength for your daughter and her husband too. May God comfort you all.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Checking in for an update still praying.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Lilly's mom said:


> Checking in for an update still praying.


Me, too...

I'm hoping that no news is good news....


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Vickie, thinking about your family and continuing to pray for all :hug:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Hello all you lovely ladies. I have been in bed most of the day since we got home very late last night. The baby was born close to midnight and unfortunately she was stillborn. She had a myriad of problems and some abnormalities which thank the Lord are not genetic. She only weighed 6 1/2 oz. & was 7" long. We did chose as a family to view her little fragile body which was I think the most difficult thing I have ever had to do. Of course many, many tears were shed but there was a peace that settled into that room which was very comforting. As you would expect my beautiful daughter and her wonderful hubby are pretty devastated right now but their Dr. has assured them that this was a very rare situation which is only seen in 2-3% of pregnancies and the odds of it ever happening again are about 1%. Even so, right now, these encouraging words are very empty for them but I know with time they will recover and that there are as many beautiful, healthy babies in their future as they want and desire. As a parent I felt so helpless last night....words just didn't seem adequate for the enormity of the life changing event that had found it's way to our doorstep. Tragic things really do happen to good people and sometimes there are no answers as to why but we just continue to live our lives and put our hope and our trust in the Lord. I am MORE than grateful for your love and prayers....thank you ever so much.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Vicki I am so sorry for your family's loss. It must have been very difficult for you all and I can tell that you are being very strong for your daughter and the rest of your family. I will be keeping you all in my thoughts. :hug:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Vucki, I am so sorry for your loss. I hope your family continues to heal and find strength in each other.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Vicki, I am so sorry to hear about your loss. My thoughts and prayers are still with you during this hard time. Sending over extra healing vibes and strength to your daughter for when she's ready there will be a beautiful baby in her future.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Vicki,

I am praying for you family, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Vickie, I am so sorry for your loss. Words are so inadequate at a time like this but know that you and your whole family will continue to be bathed in prayers for comfort, strength, healing, and peace.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Vicki, I'm sorry for your loss. I am a true believer that everything happens for a reason, although I sometimes don't understand the 'why'...


----------



## mom23girls (Nov 26, 2007)

Vicki,
I'm so very sorry to hear about your family's loss. I will keep all of you in my prayers. God Bless.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Vicki,

I am so sorry to hear that you are going through such a sad ordeal. My heart aches for you and your family.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Vicki,
You and your family are in my thoughts. I am so sorry for your loss.

Amanda


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Vicki,

I'm so saddened by your news. I feel for your daughter and son-in-law. Having lost two babies (not quite that far along) before I had my son I can still, to this day conjure up the feelings of emptiness and grief for the babies just beyond my grasp.

I'll continue to pray for you all as you go through this difficult time.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Vicki,
I am so sorry for you and your family. 
My thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Vicki,
I am so sorry for your loss. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Vicki I too am very sorry for your families loss. I will continue to lift you and your family up in prayer.

Katrina


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Vicki~ I am so sorry to read of your loss. My daughter, too, lost our tiny little grandson five years ago under very similar circumstances. Please know that I will continue my prayers for you and your family. God bless you.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Vicki, I too am so saddened by your news, and am so sorry for your loss. 
I think you said it beautifully when you said that tragic things happen to good people, and you just have to trust that there is a reason for everything. I pray for you and your family to get over this tragedy!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh Vicki, what sad news. I'm glad that you were all able to get some good news in spite of it all (not genetic, etc.), but I know that isn't much comfort right now. I wish your daughter and son-in-law complete healing.


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers go out to your DD and baby.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Vicki, I am so sorry and saddened by your family's enormous loss. Praying for peace and strength now for all of you, and especially your daughter and her husband. We are grieving alongside you at this time :grouphug:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am so sorry for all you and your family have gone through. You remain in my prayers!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm so very sorry for you and your family, Vicki. My prayers go out to you.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Vicki you are a wonderful. May peace, love, and comfort surround you. Best.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Vicki 
I am so sorry for your family's loss and my prayer go out to you and your family at this difficult time .. 
There are really no words that I can say to you that will erase the heartache you all feel right now ..
Take care .


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

Vicki,

Angel Grandsweeties always, always stay in our hearts.

That baby knows how much love there is.

God bless that little angel...and your family.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Vicki, I only now saw this. I'm so sorry for your daughter's loss, the family's loss. What a difficult time for all of you. Yet, congratulations on your son's baby and all the joy that that brings. As you said, a roller coaster ride of emotions. It is such a challenge and though you feel helpless, I am sure your daughter appreciates you being there for her, helping them both get through this simply with your presence and love. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and yours, Vicki. ((((hugs))))


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Vicki- I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. I will keep you and your family in my prayers. Hugs to you.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm so sorry. We will continue to pray for peace and comfort for your family, and future joy for your daughter and her husband.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Vicki, I am saddened by the events that had unfolded in the past day or so. I am so sorry for your grandbaby and your DD and her husband. Trust in the Lord for he has reasons to which we are at his service. I know that this is a deeply sorrowful time and pray for the recovery of spirit and life that lies ahead.

I know 2 people that unexpectedly lost their babies before birth at 39 weeks and 1 was overdue by 2 days. I can't even begin to imagine the emotions that come with loss of a baby. As I sit here with tears running down my face remembering those babies lost... I will pray for your families recovery and the future that lies ahead.

Congratulations on the birth of your grandson. It must be refreshing to look into a babies soul in a time like this.

With deepest sympathy,
Kristy


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Vicki,

I am so sorry for your family's loss. The small bit of good news is that the problem is not genetic, but I am sure it's no confort at this time. Unfortunately, I can relate to your loss, my cousin's wife miscarried a month ago. She was just over 4 months pregnant with twins. She already has a 2 1/2 year old little girl, but they were so looking forward to the twins.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Vicki, I'm sorry to hear of your loss. I pray your daughter and her husband find peace and healing. God bless you all.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Keeping you and your family in my prayers


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Vicki I am so sorry to hear the sad news and my heart goes out to you and your family. You all remain in my prayers.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Vicki :kiss: I'm so sorry for your loss, that's heartbreaking! :grouphug:

Love and prayers-
Kara


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Vicki, I was so saddened to hear of the loss of your little angel. I am praying for you and your family. May the Lord give you strength at this difficult time.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Vicki, I am so sorry for your family’s loss. It is so hard to remember that the "Lord Moves in Mysterious Ways" in times like these. Please give your Dear Daughter and Son in law a hug from us and let them know there people all over the world feeling their loss and wishing them closure on this tragic time.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Vicki - I am so sorry to learn of your family's loss. I am glad you saw your granddaughter and were able say goodbye and it brought you peace. I'm praying for you and your family.


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm so sad to hear of your loss. Words cannot describe how a parent must feel to lose a child no matter what the age. Children bring such joy to us even before they are born. I know she is surrounded by people that love and support her. She is lucky to have such a wonderful & caring Mom. My thoughts and prayers are with her, her husband, you and your family as you go through such a deeply sad moment in your lives. I wish there was a way to make the pain go away!!! Just know there are many people here that support you and care about your well-being.

Karen


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Vicki, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with your family at this difficult time.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Vicki, I am so sorry. You are a beuatiful person and mother. The words you wrote about the night were so moving and so loving. Yes your family will have many wonderful times ahead and your daughter is lucky to have an angel like you as her loving mother....

Hugs...


----------



## melissaj4 (Feb 10, 2008)

Vicki,
I too am so sorry for your loss.
I will keep you and your family in my prayers
through this difficult time.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm sorry to read about the loss of the baby.:hug: My sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I have been so blessed to read all of your sentiments today! They have been very uplifting! Thank you so very much! I thought I would go ahead and post a few pix of Quintin! As you can see he came into the world looking like a 3 mo. old! He's already up to 9lb 12oz & he already sleeps all night! I must say he is just a little butterball! Look at those cheeks! They are great to kiss on, BTW!!! Thanks for allowing me the pleasure of bragging a little on grandbaby #6!


----------



## melissaj4 (Feb 10, 2008)

OMG he is Beautiful!!! (or shall I say handsome)
He is sooo Big!
Beautiful, Beautiful Baby!!
Congrats,


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Dear Vicki~~please accept my condolences at your daughter's loss of her little one. No young mom-to-be should have to suffer such heartache. I'm sure you are right, though, that there will be bountiful happiness in their future. Sending hugs and courage, amy


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Quintin is gorgeous, just a little sugarplum! Thanks for sharing pix!!


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Vicki
I am so sorry for the heartache your daughter and family went through. 
What a blessing and beautiful grandbaby Quintin is!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG Vicki!!!!

Quintin is just gorgeous and those cheeks are just to die for. In the second picture he looks like a little Buddha. 

Thanks for sharing. :biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Vicki - Wow is that one handsome grandson or what. Congratulations. I'm glad you have some happy news amidst your sad.


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Vicki, I am so sorry for the loss of the baby. We can't know what Gods plan is we just have to trust in Him. I pray for comfort for you and your family, especially your daughter.

Quintin is so cuddly cute. Love the cheeks. What a doll.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Vicki I am sorry about your loss. I pray that you and your family will find comfort and peace through this time. There are no words that can help a family through this tough time. We are all here thinking of your family and praying for you all!!!!!:hug:


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Dear Vickie,

I have not been on the forum as I have been going through a deep valley of illness and distress. Please accept my deep sympathy and know that there is a new little one in the presence of our Heavenly Father today, and she is perfect in every way. 

Prayer comforts us and heals us, as I have found to be so true in these last few days. Please be assured I am praying for you and your daughter and her husband.

In Jesus' Love, Suzy


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Vicki,

Goodness, Quentin is a big boy! I am so very sorry for your family's loss and very happy for your family's gain as well. You sound like a wonderful Mom. Best of luck to your daughter and her husband. I had several miscarriages myself, although they weren't as far along as that. It's always hard, but I have a beautiful child now. She will too.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Vicki I'm sorry, I just saw this thread. I'm sending prayers for you and your family for healing from such a tragic loss.
Congratulations on Quentin. He's a beautiful boy.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Vicki, I'm so sorry, my family sends our condolences to yours. :grouphug:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Vicki,

Quintin is so adorable! I love his cheeks. Congratulations!


----------

